# Fishfinder screen pics



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Here are some pics from this weekend from my fishfinder How would you interpet these pics? 
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I get screens like that every once in a while on the Ohio River but I swear there isnt a fish to be found?? Even tried castnetting through them to see what they are and nada.... Its time like that when i swear the fishing gods have switched my fish finder into demo mode

Hopefully you were on them good and didnt leave those spots until 4 days later after you had caught them all.

Just curious what lake?? and if you could catch any of them? what were they?

Salmonid


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Lake X We did catch 1 small muskie


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Top to bottom hooks over deep water...not densely packed. Doesn't look like any of my local lakes. Is it some kid dumping a bucket of stones over the side of the boat?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Run 200 not 83

Lots of bait. Also keep in mind the faster you go the shorter the arches will be if you where trolling musky you where probably going 3.5-5mph if you would have slowed down those hooks would have gotten more defined and longer. Look up http://www.hightechfishing.com/sonar.html info here. 83 has a much larger cone so you are picking up more bait from a wider circle below the boat.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Kevin,
Thanks for the link!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jim


----------

